# My new toy..



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Sure it was alot of money.. but at 175 avg. and 3 or 4 per day and takes ruffly 25 mins to do a normal size stump i should have it paid off in a joff i hope.. i was looking on craigslist and idiots are charging 50$ per stump removal.. where the hell is the profit... I know this hasnt got nothing to do with trash outs but im trying to expand.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Toro!

You know the old phrase- if you're not growing, you're dying. I think it needs to evolve to: If you're not evolving and diversifying, you'll always be working for the Brothers. lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes diversify!!!!

Those are cool machines. I've rented one more than once.

Clean up tip........... get about a 10' tarp and some t posts. Maybe even a bigger one.
Tarp about 3' back from the stump in a semi circle. Clean up with take FAR LESS time
because the chips aren't spread around so far. You're welcome


----------



## SevenOne (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice toy :thumbup:


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

Very nice toy! hope it works out well for you!


----------



## vaseliek (Dec 3, 2015)

Amazing toro. Can you share the link as to where you got this?

Regards,
vaseliek
http://www.majorhomeimprovements.com/


----------

